# 2012 Pinarello Review and Treviso Trip



## southparkcycles

I was fortunate enough to spend a week in Italy and see the 2012 Pinarello presentation, attend the La Pinarello Grande Fondo, visit the Giordana clothing factory and more. At the page below is a review of the 2012 line with specifics to what will be imported to the US as well as the other cycling related travels while there. The short story is for 2012 Pinarello has introduced an entirely new line of carbon bikes. All models were changed and upgraded!

2012 Pinarello Review
Pinarello Bicycles

more 2012 pics of all models here
Log In | Facebook


----------



## southparkcycles




----------



## rhauft

Holly Fausto Pinarello!


----------



## config

You're very fortunate - I'm jealous! I can't believe it's been 7 years since I left Italy. I so miss the place especially the riding. Ohhh, I have to go back and visit one of these days.


----------



## glance2

southparkcycles said:


> I was fortunate enough to spend a week in Italy and see the 2012 Pinarello presentation, attend the La Pinarello Grande Fondo, visit the Giordana clothing factory and more. At the page below is a review of the 2012 line with specifics to what will be imported to the US as well as the other cycling related travels while there. The short story is for 2012 Pinarello has introduced an entirely new line of carbon bikes. All models were changed and upgraded!


Thanks so much for this information!


----------



## PsychoMike

great pics 

I want one of those Pina mtn's


----------



## southparkcycles

Ironically there was ZERO mountain bikes or even mention of at the 2012 presentation. Here are a couple out of their store. Which MTB are you interested in and any idea what size effective cockpit do you need. Technically they aren't available for retail but...


----------



## PsychoMike

southparkcycles said:


> Ironically there was ZERO mountain bikes or even mention of at the 2012 presentation. Here are a couple out of their store. Which MTB are you interested in and any idea what size effective cockpit do you need. Technically they aren't available for retail but...


My size would probably be 17" or large I think(my Pinarello road bike is 53")
I was most interest in getting a FV1. My main discipline is road of course and a mtn bike would be great to just hop for a quick ride or errand without getting properly dressed up in road gear and cleats.
The FV5 would be fantastic but I don't need to spend another 8k on a bike I would only ride part time.
I searched high and low and found retailers in South Africa and Brazil (yeah, weird places)


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I want one!


----------



## taterhed

*nice*



southparkcycles said:


> Ironically there was ZERO mountain bikes or even mention of at the 2012 presentation. Here are a couple out of their store. Which MTB are you interested in and any idea what size effective cockpit do you need. Technically they aren't available for retail but...
> 
> 
> nice....not the best colors though....I'd paint it BOB!


----------



## taterhed

Great show review and great looking website!


----------



## Jman2224

very nice


----------

